# Gonna meet this woman, but I have issues with it. .Need some advice..



## Hardtohandle

Here is the deal.

My friend introduced me to a woman who just broke up or had a falling out with her boyfriend of 4 months.. Now 4 months isn't a long time but I'm not going to besmirch it in any way, shape or fashion..

So she would like to go out but doesn't know where she stands with her boyfriend. She made that clear with my friend and I am sure she will make it clear with me.

It seems like her BF has a drinking problem and my friend trying to be a friend to her expressed that such a beautiful women like herself should not have to deal with something like that. 

I of course will NOT pass judgement on anything like that because it will just make me look like a d!ck regardless. 

Okay here is where my over thinking comes into play..

First Thought on this.

I can just take her out and basically show her I am a good catch and enjoy this for what it is. Make sure I don't get emotionally attached and have fun. This seems to be the thing these days.

But my 2nd thought is this.

I'm like plan B and I don't want to be anyone's Plan B or be the the other guy. 

I honestly don't know what relationship they have. I don't know if its monogamous or what..

Personally I have never multidated or dated 2 women at the same time. I have never cheated on anyone. I am completely a one woman guy. 

Maybe this is something I need to experience and understand and learn. I don't know.. 

My thought was to lay my cards on the table and in sum and substance say, I will try this out but if I find someone who wants a monogamous relationship I am going to take it. 

But again it seems like she is gonna try to see if her BF decides to fix himself, EG some sort of AA or rehab and if so then cut me lose. 

So another thought is just finish that and see where it takes you. 

Again I roll back to my original thought above and just think I am being too square with this and this is how it is now a days.. 

I don't know really.. 

My friend just wants me to go have fun and enjoy it for what it is.. He feels that once she see's the guy I am she will jump at the chance to be with me.


----------



## Greg1515

Hardtohandle said:


> My friend just wants me to go have fun and enjoy it for what it is.. He feels that once she see's the guy I am she will jump at the chance to be with me.


I agree with your friend. I will add that If she's not ready to cut her ties to a past relationship, then I wouldn't let that relationship get past the friendship point. But I wouldn't let that stop me from meeting her. 

She might turn out to be an amazing friend. Or you might end up getting married. Or she might end up introducing you to your soulmate one day. 

I think you both have a lot to gain from simply meeting to be honest, with the right mindset of course. Just don't deny yourself any opportunities that come knocking.


----------



## Pluto2

you're Plan B
Since you know it, you can still go out and have a good time, no attachment, better than netflix-kind-of night.
But don't expect anything other than Plan B


----------



## happy as a clam

Hardtohandle said:


> Here is the deal.
> I can just take her out and basically show her I am a good catch and enjoy this for what it is. *Make sure I don't get emotionally attached* and have fun.


Famous last words.

I disagree with the previous posters. Steer clear of this one. With so many beautiful women who would be clamoring to meet you, why go out with one who is still emotionally raw and has a lot of baggage with her ex?

No way in h*ll would I go out. She is emotionally vulnerable; add a little alcohol from a few drinks together and by the end of the evening you will want to save her from herself.

Then you'll already be a gone-job... If you end up in bed together, you'll be certifiable if she decides to go back to the ex.

And you'll have all the back and forth drama-triangle: you, her, and the alcoholic ex. Seriously.

Ever heard the expression "there's plenty of fish in the sea?" Take it to heart.

Find a woman who is grounded, isn't dealing with the emotional trauma of living (and being in love with) an alcoholic. Someone who has her head on straight, knows what she's looking for, and isn't afraid to go after it.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Hardtohandle

It's amazing how there are just so many different opinions on this. Just goes to show you how many people just deal with certain things differently and with so many different twists and concepts..


----------



## Jellybeans

happy as a clam said:


> Famous last words.


:rofl:

I agree with Happy. If it were me, I probably wouldn't even go out with her, at least not in a "date" sense.

That's like someone telling you, "Yeah I will go out on a date wtih you but I'm waiting to see if my ex wants us to get back together."

Kinda just kills the vibes, man.

Unless you just want to chat about the weather with someone new in your social circle. She isn't emotionally available already for anything romantic. And you haven't even gone out.


----------



## happy as a clam

Jellybeans said:


> *She isn't emotionally available already for anything romantic.* And you haven't even gone out.


CORRECT!!!

But she is certainly available for "emotionally vulnerable" sex.

She will pound your brains out. She will be the BEST lover you ever had. *And she will make love to YOU like she is making love to her alcoholic ex* (he -- not YOU -- will be on her mind the whole time!!)

And YOU will wake up thinking, "That is the greatest sex I ever had."

And SHE will wake up thinking, "Oh my God, what have I done?! This was a MISTAKE. Why couldn't this be Tony?!?!" -- or whatever the h*ll his name is.

OP, this is a LOSING proposition for you.

Trust me, I am a woman, I know how a woman thinks.

Forget your male friend's opinion. Men just NEVER get how much drama can be induced by an emotionally-vulnerable woman. The innocent men (no clue about where her head is REALLY at) are repeatedly blindsided.

Not to single out women. Men are capable of the same cr*p.


----------



## Lone Shadow

I'm on the same page as Happy and Jelly. 

Also, drunk sex is a big no no. So if you do decide to go out with this woman, keep that in mind. She's vulnerable. Alcohol will likely lead her into something that she will regret later. Don't be that regret.


----------



## GTdad

Jesus, the OP barely knows her and we're sitting around here practically debating whether she's marriage material. 

It's just a date.


----------



## karole

HTH, didn't you just post this week about your break-up with your girlfriend? From what I read in that thread, I don't think you need to be dating anybody for a while. You need to learn how to be happy with yourself.


----------



## Greg1515

I'm an admittedly very naive, so forgive me but I have to ask:

Why are we already jumping the gun and predicting what's going to happen in bed?

It's not like they're meeting in a motel.

Granted, *"show her I am a good catch"* AND *"Make sure I don't get emotionally attached and have fun."* seem like contradictory statements, but if nothing else, would it really be a bad idea for this guy to go out just to expand his social circle?

I just figured if his friend is recommending her, then maybe he knows her to be a good person and in a bad relationship, who could turn up to be a good friend in a worst case scenario.


----------



## SamuraiJack

I'm thinking just hanging out and having a good time. Im not saying even treat it like a date but just have a little fun.

You DONT have to hump her leg or anything just maybe a movie or dinner. Just two people with a little time to share.

Dont overthink it and take the pleasure of the "now"...

While you are at it, monitor yourself for any Captain Save-a-Ho impulses you might have and make note of them.
Every date can be a learning experience..


----------



## Hardtohandle

GTdad said:


> Jesus, the OP barely knows her and we're sitting around here practically debating whether she's marriage material.
> 
> It's just a date.


@GTdad

I'm not looking to marry her.. I am wondering if my way of thinking about doing anything with this girl is just out of date and old fashion. 

@Karole

Yea I broke up with a GF.. Doesn't mean it was a marriage.. 

And I'm not dating anyone.. 

I think for some here, things got lost in translation. 

I guess my conundrum was I felt like she might be cheating on her BF. But I don't know what kind of relationship they have honestly.. It just seems now a days people are dating other people but have something steady as well. Again zero clue here. 

People are already setting up a drunken sex scenario. 

So its clear.. I do not, do not, do not... Do that type of thing. If anyone is going to have sex with me its with a clear mind and conscious.. Because if we are going to go down scenarios, it can also end up.. I didn't want sex, you forced me and took advantage.. 

Further I don't get drunk and if I did it wouldn't be on a first date.. 

So let me reel this in a bit.. 

I was just wondering if I was just being square and thinking too much about this, that is all. 

I'm not in the least worried about getting someone... No fashion model here, but I can meet women and I am not shy.. 

I hope this brought back the thread a bit..


----------



## Jellybeans

happy as a clam said:


> CORRECT!!!
> 
> But she is certainly available for "emotionally vulnerable" sex.
> 
> She will pound your brains out. She will be the BEST lover you ever had. *And she will make love to YOU like she is making love to her alcoholic ex* (he -- not YOU -- will be on her mind the whole time!!)
> 
> And YOU will wake up thinking, "That is the greatest sex I ever had."
> 
> And SHE will wake up thinking, "Oh my God, what have I done?! This was a MISTAKE. Why couldn't this be Tony?!?!" -- or whatever the h*ll his name is.
> 
> OP, this is a LOSING proposition for you.
> 
> Trust me, I am a woman, I know how a woman thinks.


Happy, I just have to say here that she may not bang him at all. I know when I am pining over someone else, I do not want to share genitals with someone new. My vagina only has eyes for what my heat does. (Gift and curse, dammit, especially when I should be over the person). o disagree with you here. She may not bang him at all. 

On the flipside, yes, all o that could happen if she does sleep with him. He might get hit with some spectacular sex and start getting all feelings-y about her and she will still be into the other dude.

Or they can just become friends. 

Or they may find they really like eachother. Many variables.

I just know for me, I would not go out with her expecting an actual date "date" because she's already said "it's not a date." It's clear she's still into the other dude.



GTdad said:


> Jesus, the OP barely knows her and we're sitting around here practically debating whether she's marriage material.
> 
> It's just a date.


Not me! I never said the M word. The M word gives me chills!











happy as a clam said:


> And YOU will wake up thinking, "That is the greatest sex I ever had."
> 
> And SHE will wake up thinking, "Oh my God, what have I done?!
> 
> *Men just NEVER get how much drama can be induced by an emotionally-vulnerable woman*.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans

Hardtohandle said:


> I guess my conundrum was I felt like she might be cheating on her BF. But I don't know what kind of relationship they have honestly..


Well if you go out with her you can ask her.

And then report back to TAM with your findings.


----------



## Lone Shadow

Jellybeans said:


> Well if you go out with her you can ask her.
> 
> And then report back to TAM with your findings.


Just because it needed to be said twice. :smthumbup:


----------



## Healer

Depends what you want out of it. If you're able to just go out and have fun and let it be what it'll be, do it. I know I could. Since being cheated on and divorcing I'm pretty good at emotionally distancing myself. If you are the more sensitive, soft-hearted type and fall easily, don't do it. 

How hot are we talking?


----------



## AFPhoenix

Go out with her...I seriously doubt you will become emotionally attached after 1 date! Go have a good time. Who knows...maybe you're what she's been looking for.


----------



## Hardtohandle

SamuraiJack said:


> I'm thinking just hanging out and having a good time. Im not saying even treat it like a date but just have a little fun.
> 
> You DONT have to hump her leg or anything just maybe a movie or dinner. Just two people with a little time to share.
> 
> Dont overthink it and take the pleasure of the "now"...
> 
> While you are at it, monitor yourself for any Captain Save-a-Ho impulses you might have and make note of them.
> Every date can be a learning experience..


SJ, That is something along the lines of what my friend said. 

He pretty much said don't make this complicated, just have some fun and some laughs.. Nothing more.. 

I agree with Greg, I might have brought out mixed statements here. My fault.. 

Lets keep sex out of this for right now. Because I haven't even spoken to this person beyond hello and good bye atm..


----------



## Jellybeans

Healer said:


> How hot are we talking?


:rofl::smthumbup:


----------



## Hardtohandle

Healer said:


> Depends what you want out of it. If you're able to just go out and have fun and let it be what it'll be, do it. I know I could. Since being cheated on and divorcing I'm pretty good at emotionally distancing myself. If you are the more sensitive, soft-hearted type and fall easily, don't do it.
> 
> How hot are we talking?


She is very good looking.. 

Look I just broke up with a woman I had a year and half relationship with, she broke up with me at 4 AM on the day I had family court.. I cried that day, later in the day. But it was just a long day. Nonetheless she called me again later in the week looking to make sure we were done.. I knew all I had to do was talk to her to fix it.. But I didn't.. She broke up with me after being upset, I told her 4 different times to calm down and break up with me from a better place then being upset.. If she calmed down she would see how silly it was.. But she didn't..

So when she called to make sure we were done I wasn't gonna be the one to fix this.. She broke up with me, so she would have to be the one to fix it. If she wanted it that bad.. There is no room for pride in a relationship.. We see each other in the most weakest and vulnerable moments in a relationship.. If I was that important to her then she should have listened in the first place.. or the 2nd time ,or the 3rd and finally the 4th.. 

My point, if I tossed that away. I can tell you I'm not that kind of person that is emotionally attached to anyone any more..

Those emotions are very guarded and protected until I feel its okay to open them up.


----------



## Jellybeans

Hardtohandle said:


> SShe broke up with me after being upset, I told her 4 different times to calm down and break up with me from a better place then being upset.. If she calmed down she would see how silly it was.. But she didn't..


You do realize you can't control how someone breaks up with you, right?


----------



## Hardtohandle

happy as a clam said:


> CORRECT!!!
> 
> 
> She will pound your brains out. She will be the BEST lover you ever had.


Happy, what makes you think I won't pound the sh!t out of her and have her fall in lust with me ? I'm more then positive that's how it would be.. Because that is how its always has been. Sorry to sound c0cky ( no pun intended )..


----------



## Greg1515

Hardtohandle said:


> She is very good looking..
> 
> Look I just broke up with a woman I had a year and half relationship with, she broke up with me at 4 AM on the day I had family court.. I cried that day, later in the day. But it was just a long day. Nonetheless she called me again later in the week looking to make sure we were done.. I knew all I had to do was talk to her to fix it.. But I didn't.. She broke up with me after being upset, I told her 4 different times to calm down and break up with me from a better place then being upset.. If she calmed down she would see how silly it was.. But she didn't..
> 
> So when she called to make sure we were done I wasn't gonna be the one to fix this.. She broke up with me, so she would have to be the one to fix it. If she wanted it that bad.. There is no room for pride in a relationship.. We see each other in the most weakest and vulnerable moments in a relationship.. If I was that important to her then she should have listened in the first place.. or the 2nd time ,or the 3rd and finally the 4th..
> 
> My point, if I tossed that away. I can tell you I'm not that kind of person that is emotionally attached to anyone any more..
> 
> Those emotions are very guarded and protected until I feel its okay to open them up.


I could be completely off base here but I get the feeling that:

A) You are still very emotional over this latest breakup. And you called the reason silly, meaning it wasn't worth breaking up over in your eyes.

B) Regardless of how badly the screaming and arguing might have been, it still wasn't enough for you to cut her off. You waited for her to make the move. You are convinced it's within your capability to "fix" it , if you wished to. That to me tells me you are expecting sort of an apology from her if the relationship is to continue. 

I'm a bit confused, and I don't mean to upset you, but how can you cry in front of your ex in court, and then say there is no room for pride in your current relationship, when it seems you are being prideful here.

Are you sure you're not giving up too easily on your current relationship based on the awful experiences you had with your eX trying to win her back?

Or maybe I misinterpreted something, because if this is the case, then I would avoid the date entirely and focus on your feelings first.


----------



## Hardtohandle

Jellybeans said:


> You do realize you can't control how someone breaks up with you, right?


Of course I understand that.. But I was trying to express that being upset and making a decision is never the right way. When I was upset with my Ex wife I wanted to move to South America and abandon her and my kids.. But I knew I was just talking sh!t because I was upset.. 

She realized it also on Saturday when she called to confirm we were really done.. 

I told her stop me at anytime I am wrong.. 

You broke up with me and I asked you 4x not to do it this way. But you still wanted to and further told me you would take your chances dating again.. 

I expressed to her when I broke it off with her, I came with my tail between my legs asking to come back to fix it.. I was happy she allowed me back and appreciated the chance to try again.. Because that is what people do when they care about each other..

Her reply was, well I just want to make sure you don't come here next week looking to get something you forgot to pick up like the computer or whatever.. 

That made it clear to me her pride wouldn't allow her to make amends.. So I just hung up the phone..

I am better than that and deserve better than that.. Her loss..


----------



## Healer

Hardtohandle said:


> She is very good looking..
> 
> Look I just broke up with a woman I had a year and half relationship with, she broke up with me at 4 AM on the day I had family court.. I cried that day, later in the day. But it was just a long day. Nonetheless she called me again later in the week looking to make sure we were done.. I knew all I had to do was talk to her to fix it.. But I didn't.. She broke up with me after being upset, I told her 4 different times to calm down and break up with me from a better place then being upset.. If she calmed down she would see how silly it was.. But she didn't..
> 
> So when she called to make sure we were done I wasn't gonna be the one to fix this.. She broke up with me, so she would have to be the one to fix it. If she wanted it that bad.. There is no room for pride in a relationship.. We see each other in the most weakest and vulnerable moments in a relationship.. If I was that important to her then she should have listened in the first place.. or the 2nd time ,or the 3rd and finally the 4th..
> 
> My point, if I tossed that away. I can tell you I'm not that kind of person that is emotionally attached to anyone any more..
> 
> Those emotions are very guarded and protected until I feel its okay to open them up.


I'd go out and try and tap that.


----------



## Lone Shadow

Yeah Healer, but we know from another thread where your head is right now anyway.


----------



## SadSamIAm

Pluto2 said:


> you're Plan B
> Since you know it, you can still go out and have a good time, no attachment, better than netflix-kind-of night.
> But don't expect anything other than Plan B


I don't understand how he starts out as Plan B?

She is in a casual relationship with some guy for 4 months. He isn't Plan A either. If he was, she wouldn't be dating. 

I say, go for the date like you are going for an interview. She will be seeing if she wants to 'hire' you. You should be seeing if you want to 'work' for her.

You might like her and she might like you and you might be Plan A tomorrow. Or not.


----------



## happy as a clam

Greg1515 said:


> I'm an admittedly very naive, so forgive me but I have to ask:
> 
> Why are we already jumping the gun and predicting what's going to happen in bed?
> 
> *It's not like they're meeting in a motel.*


Ha ha ha!! THIS made me chuckle.

No, they're not MEETING in bed. But with her emotional state, and his friend's "build-up" to what a beautiful, hot lady she is who "deserves better", it's almost guaranteed they will END UP in bed!!

Sheesh...


----------



## happy as a clam

Lone Shadow said:


> Yeah Healer, but we know from another thread where your head is right now anyway.


Yep, Healer. You are in no condition to be pursuing a "hot babe" who is on the rebound from a toxic, alcoholic ex.

Are you kidding me?!

Go back and read your other *TWENTY-FIVE *threads (and don't delete them before others have a chance to read them for themselves). Then come back and tell me this is a good idea.


----------



## Lone Shadow

happy as a clam said:


> Yep, Healer. You are in no condition to be pursuing a "hot babe" who is on the rebound from a toxic, alcoholic ex.
> 
> Are you kidding me?!
> 
> Go back and read your other thread. Then come back and tell me this is a good idea.


Ok, to be clear, that's not what I was referring to. :rofl:


----------



## Hardtohandle

Greg1515 said:


> I could be completely off base here but I get the feeling that:
> 
> A) You are still very emotional over this latest breakup. And you called the reason silly, meaning it wasn't worth breaking up over in your eyes.
> 
> B) Regardless of how badly the screaming and arguing might have been, it still wasn't enough for you to cut her off. You waited for her to make the move. You are convinced it's within your capability to "fix" it , if you wished to. That to me tells me you are expecting sort of an apology from her if the relationship is to continue.
> 
> I'm a bit confused, and I don't mean to upset you, but how can you cry in front of your ex in court, and then say there is no room for pride in your current relationship, when it seems you are being prideful here.
> 
> Are you sure you're not giving up too easily on your current relationship based on the awful experiences you had with your eX trying to win her back?
> 
> Or maybe I misinterpreted something, because if this is the case, then I would avoid the date entirely and focus on your feelings first.


LOL 

First off this thread got derailed.

But Greg, there was much more going on with my relationship with this woman.. 

Nutshell she needed the attention of other men.. I am not saying she was cheating on me.. But she needed to have men around her that were attracted to her and it was okay with her and it was okay with her to tell me about it and she wanted me to accept it as being okay.. I wasn't okay with it.. 

New Years Eve I honestly knew it was the end of us. I just figured maybe it was just a bump and it would smooth out.. So when she broke up with me, it didn't come as a shocker.. There was no yelling and screaming.. All I told her was, look do me a favor, I hear you want to break up.. But just please try to calm down and when your calm, if this is what you want to do then do it.. I understand.. But I can see your upset and I can tell you first hand, I have been upset with you in the past and I thought about calling you and breaking up with you.. 

But when I calmed down I realize that is not what I wanted to do.. But instead I came over and told you what was upsetting me. 

The simple fact is my only gripe in this relationship is you need this attention and you make me feel like I am competing for first place. 

Its as if I should be lucky to have a woman like you and should just STFU and let you do what you want.. 

I'm sorry but it just isn't going to happen..

So people know, many times my GF in an attempt to control me, would say. You know if you think I'm bad. Well let me tell you, there are women that will lie to your face.. They will tell you, they only want to date you but date a bunch others on the side.. 

My simple answer was I understand that and I have no control over that.. But once I find out, then its a different story isn't it.. She would boast that she has been the most honest and loyal with me then she has ever been.. I can only imagine how she was with other men.. 

Nonetheless, it became apparent over time that she gave her parents a run for their money.. Her mom somewhat resented her because of all the trouble she gave them in her youth.. 

Her husband hid in a bottle and she never had anyone stand up to her.. She just did what she wanted because she could and she was smoking hot and had zero worry about getting a good looking man.. 

I was the first person who stood up to her and tried to hold her accountable for what she did.. 

Again you don't break up with someone and then call them days later to make sure your done.. That was the whole point of why you break up.. Isn't it..

If she apologized it would have maybe been a step in the right direction. Again I am not over thinking it in that perspective.. I have learned from my experience from my EX wife that begging does nothing but make you weaker in that persons eyes.. 

Its not pride but respect or love or yearning.. The Ex GF needed to understand or see with her own eyes I was worth it.. She needed to be adult enough to work to fix it.. Otherwise it would be a cycle of her getting mad, breaking up and me fixing it.. What does anyone learn from that ? Nothing.. That is not what a relationship is about.. 

I'm okay with letting it go. It was not meant to be maybe right now.. Who knows.. 

Look I don't have all the answers.. That's the reason I still go to therapy 2 years later.. Maybe I have a bad picker.. Maybe I seek these types of women out.. 

Look I am not the first man that had issues with this woman's guy friends.. I was just the first to leave her because of them.. I was the first man to turn her down for sex, because I was upset with her.. She told me even if they were mad they still fvcked her.. I told her I'm not those guys..


----------



## Healer

Lone Shadow said:


> Yeah Healer, but we know from another thread where your head is right now anyway.


Or at least where I wish it would be.


----------



## Greg1515

@happy as a clam

While it just seems somewhat judgmental to think they will end up in bed on their first date based on what they're going through , I admit I'm not at all experienced when it comes to dating, so I'll take your word for it.

@Hardtohandle

I guess you've learned from your past relationships and are making wiser choices. 

Your exGF seems a litte immature for the stage of your life you are on right now. I didn't see that until you posted this.


----------



## happy as a clam

Greg1515 said:


> @happy as a clam
> 
> While it just seems somewhat judgmental to think they will end up in bed on their first date based on what they're going through , I admit I'm not at all experienced when it comes to dating, so *I'll take your word for it.
> *


Ummm... sorry to disappoint Greg, but I never had sex on a first date either. In fact, I didn't date much at all. Two boyfriends (one a high school sweetheart, not serious) before I got married. And now my current SO. So that leaves me very limited in the hooking-up department. But I do know how women can think post-breakup. Lots of experience with my sisters as well as girlfriends dealing with breakups. More drama than you can imagine.

Her emotional vulnerability (perhaps combined with a few c*cktails) plus OP's wish to "show her he is a good catch" (his words in his first post) can lead somewhere they may regret. Since he states he doesn't want to get emotionally attached, why is he fixated on showing her he is a good catch? Seems like some game-playing going on.


----------



## Openminded

I posted on most of your threads telling you that your ex-girlfriend (with her endless need for admiration from other men) was not the person for you. I hope you move on and don't think in the back of your mind that she'll come crawling back when she realizes the grass isn't greener after all. Because she REALLY isn't what you need.


----------



## happy as a clam

Lone Shadow said:


> Ok, to be clear, that's not what I was referring to. :rofl:




:lol:


----------



## happy as a clam

Hardtohandle said:


> Happy, what makes you think I won't pound the sh!t out of her and have her fall in lust with me ? I'm more then positive that's how it would be.. Because that is how its always has been. Sorry to sound c0cky ( no pun intended )..


Well, I suppose that could happen too!


----------



## Hardtohandle

happy as a clam said:


> . Since he states he doesn't want to get emotionally attached, why is he fixated on showing her he is a good catch? Seems like some game-playing going on.


Okay let me see if I can explain this..

I'm a one woman guy.. Never dated more than one woman at a time.. I don't know how to do it.. I don't have the stomach to do it.. I enjoy monogamy.. 

But I also know me.. I can get attached, especially after sex.. I'm learning to keep things separate, but it can be tough..

So I want to keep my emotions intact, but also let this person see I'm not a bad guy and have a lot going for me. Which honestly I do in many ways.. Not to honk my own horn, but if I don't who will. 

Of course we could go out for a few dates and see its not for me.. Again I am learning I need to cut stuff off when I should.. I tend not to and try to fix.. I'm learning I cannot fix and only accept.. That is what happen with my last relationship..

In many ways I am very vulnerable to be taken advantage of myself. I realize this and need to be very guarded.. 

I'm trying to walk the tightrope and it can be tough sometimes.


----------

